# General > Recipes >  Any more potato recipes please?

## Kathb

Hi, does anyone have any other recipes for potato, it would be great to cook something different than mash, jacket etc.
Thanks
Kathb

----------


## Sandra_B

My youngest likes his potatoes chopped into cubes, tossed with olive oil and rosemary and roasted in the oven. 

We also make potato wedges the same way but without the rosemary.

----------


## Kathb

Thanks hopefully everyone will keep the recipes coming, I will try this one.
Thanks
Kathb

----------


## tonkatojo

the  majority of folk I know like the good old British chip (or what the Americans call French fries) they never fail to please.
Does any one know what the French call them ??  :Wink:

----------


## Margaret M.

This is a nice easy one. 

*Potato casserole*

*Ingredients:*


6 potatoes, cooked and mashed1 1/2 teaspoons salt1 cup sour cream1 bunch green onions (6 to 8), chopped1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese1/4 cup melted butter
*Preparation:*

             Directions for potato casserole 
Lightly butter a 2-quart casserole. In a large bowl, combine potatoes, salt, sour ream, green onions, and Cheddar cheese; spoon into casserole. Pour butter over top of potatoes; bake at 425 for 25 minutes, or until potato casserole is nicely browned.

----------


## S&LHEN

When you make your mashed potatoes
then stir in some grated cheese till it melts then just a splash of milk and mix it all together.
If you like onions you can buy the ready diced ones.
place with a wee touch of oil into the microwave and cook. then once done you can add them to your creamy cheese potatoes and enjoy

----------


## Bobinovich

> Does any one know what the French call them ??


Pommes frites  :Grin:

----------


## poppett

Nice to see your education wasn`t wasted Bob.

OH loves his dry tatties, kerrs pinks a fabourite, but I usually add mint jelly, cranberry, apple sauce, mango chutney or plum sauce to disguise the taste depending on what we are having with it.

When in Rome I loved their version of roast potatoes with salted olive oil, garlic pepper and rosemary.

----------


## Shabbychic

How about Stuffed Baked Potatoes?

Bake some potatoes, then cut in half and scoop out the pulp and mash with yoghurt, butter, milk, rice or soya milk, and add salt and pepper. Then add whatever you fancy, for example, onions, cheese, chopped bacon, individually or combined. Then stuff the mixture back into the potato jackets, and place back in 450 oven for 15 mins.

----------


## muffin

I don't know what it's called but lightly boil some potatos, slice and lay in a dish, cover with savoury sauce, onion, cheese, whatever you fancy, grate some cheese on top and finish in the oven.

----------


## honey

plain old fried tatties. Boil tatties, leave to cool then slice thinly and fry.

think ill have this tonight with gammon steaks, MMMmmm

----------


## Kathb

These are great, thanks for the replies, anymore?
Kathb

----------


## skinnydog

This one blows your daily amount of calories in one go but once in a while it does no harm.

Boil enough potatoes for 4 people and towards the end add 2 sliced onions to the water.  When ready drain.

Grease an oven proof dish (oblong is best), slice the pots and lay them in the dish along with the onions.  Pour over 2 tubs (not the small ones but the next size up) of single cream and bake in a medium over for 45 minutes to 1 hour until nice and golden.  Simply delicous.

----------


## Sandra_B

Potato salad? Although everyone seems to have a different way of making it...

----------


## skinnydog

Potato salad, of course, I love it.  I mix may and salad cream together and that works a treat.

----------


## tonkatojo

> Pommes frites


potato chips in French is croustiles de pommes de terre

----------


## alanatkie

BOMBAY POTATO
						 		 		 						Ingredients
						3 tbsp sunflower oil
1 tsp mustard seeds
 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp turmeric
1 tsp ground coriander
1 tsp garam masala
1 tsp chili powder
5cm/2in piece fresh ginger, grated
1kg/2lb 3oz potatoes, peeled, and cut into smallish cubes
350ml/12fl oz vegetable stock
4 tomatoes, roughly chopped
1 bunch coriander, roughly chopped

						 						Method
						Heat a wok until hot and add the oil.
Add all the spices and the ginger and stir-fry for one minute until fragrant. 
Add the potatoes and stir to coat in the spices. 
Add the stock and bring to a gentle simmer. Simmer for 10-15 minutes until the potatoes are tender.
Stir in the tomatoes and coriander.
Season with salt and freshly ground black pepper and serve.




COLCANNON
Ingredients
						500g/1lb2oz mealy potatoes, cooked
250g/9oz cabbage, shredded and lightly steamed
2 tbsp cream
salt and black pepper
1 large or 2 small onions, sliced
thinly 
a little bacon fat, beef dripping or other frying oil

						 						Method
Sieve or mash the potatoes and mix with the cabbage and cream. Season well with salt and pepper.
Fry the onion in the fat over a moderate heat until it is soft and beginning to brown.
Using a spatula, press half the potato and cabbage mixture in an even layer on to the onion and fry for 4-5 minutes until it is well browned and crispy underneath.
Cut the mixture into 4 quarters with the spatula or palette knife and turn them over carefully so that the crispy bit is uppermost. Press the remaining potato and cabbage mixture on to the first layer and after a few more minutes, cut and turn again.
When the bottom is again browned, you will have a crispy top too, a crispy bottom, and a crispy layer in the middle.

----------


## Kathb

Thank you so much these are great, keep them coming.
Here is one of mine
Potato Wedges
cut potato in wedges
par boil
oil a baking dish I use olive oil, heat till hot and potato will not stick
place in potato wedges
shake over soy sauce to your taste and (if you are not worried about salt) add sea salt
bake in a hot oven for about 30 mins shake about 15 mins through
Delicious
add if you wish,
rosemary or any other herb or spice.
Regards
Kathb

----------


## Bobinovich

> potato chips in French is croustiles de pommes de terre


Hmmm, dunno - Googling yours shows a weird assortment of things, not resembling chips!  Think I'll stick with Pommes Frites - at least they look like the real deal  ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

I used to love the scottish slimmers recipe of: 

Make a baked potato as normal. Cut it in half. 

Grill a couple of rashers of bacon, chop some spring onion, grate some cheese. 

Chop the bacon into little bits

Carefully take the potato from the jacket, put in a bowl with the bacon, spring onion and cheese (ensuring potato still hot) 

Then place back into the jackets of the potato. Sprinkle some cheese on top and put under grill for a few mins. 

YUM! 

Sounds alot of work but it does not take long to pile together! And they taste just lovely! Obviously you can add any other ingredients that you like!  ::

----------


## EDDIE

What about mashed tatties with a tin of beans,tin of cornbeef and a tin of sweet corn allmixed in together with the tatties i have that sometimes i like it

----------


## Bobinovich

That sounds very much like a recipie for a noxious gaseous explosion Eddie  :: .

----------


## Mister Squiggle

Having just written up on the "potato slice" thread, another potato favourite amongst our crowd was "hassleback potatoes" (no, not _Hasselhoff_, that would be icky_.._)
Take a potato and thinly slice all the way along its length, but don't cut all the way through. So you have a spud with lots of little cuts down it.
Take some crushed garlic and chopped parsley and softened butter (not marg!!), blend together and rub this over the spud, forcing some of the herby garlicky butter into the grooves.
Cook in the oven for about 30 mins (depending on the spud size). Sprinkle with some sea salt afterwards.
Brilliant with a nice rump steak and a glass of red.

----------


## denise

i had left over mash from last nights tea(about 12oz) so the night i beat in 2 egg yolk & 2tbsp milk, finely diced half a small onino, finely diced a half green pepper and beat them in to potato mix. next i whipped the 2 egg whites till soft peaks & folded this into mix along side 100g grated cheese. butter a casserole dish & put tatties in put in oven gas 6 alongside the chicken for half an hour. it was braw. fed me, hubby & daughter.
i

----------


## Leanne

Colcannon is a good one and goes with everything!

One I do is to get baby potatoes and quarter them, add a jar of Scala aubergine pesto, diddy tomatoes and some chopped up choriso. Cover with tinfoil and bake in the oven at 200 for about 30 mins (long enough for caramelisation to start).

It's bl**dy gorgeous!

----------

